# Gnomish Adventurers! (5 days left)



## ShogunAssassin (Feb 11, 2013)

The Stonehaven Gnome miniature KS has 5 days left. This kickstarter looks amazing! the stonehaven dwarfs they did in a earlier ks did super well and was delivered on time.
Afew buy ins are 

$120 Everything in the campaign except the dwarf ks troll ($20 shipping outside U.S)
*$90* Armored troll and 5sets  (+19 shipping outside U.S)
*$52* for all *3* sets (+$9 shipping outside U.S)
$39/40 for 2 sets (+$7 shipping outside U.S)
$30 for 1 (+$5 shipping outside U.S)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2087444096/gnomish-adventurers-box-set


----------



## ShogunAssassin (Feb 16, 2013)

6hours to go. Sorry for the bumb


----------

